# always a weirdo in the woods everywhere...



## Slimbwoozha (May 2, 2004)

so i'm camping this weekend with my buddy... out on blackcap mountain maine....in the middle of nowhere.. i mean nowhere... so Jo Weirdo pops up and starts talking to us about UFOs... abductions and aliens... the sad part was he wasn't high... so then i hear my buddies car alarm going off a mile away.. i walk there... no one there... was it him?? who knows... few hours and a few drinks go by and car alarm again... this time i go out and no one there again.. weirded out i stayed awake for 24 hours gaurding the fire waiting for this UFO man to come back.. i think he may have been an alien.. why is there always a weirdo wherever you go... even in Maine. i mean deep Maine nothing woods... they are always lurking.. those aliens


----------



## gparsons66 (May 3, 2004)

I'm starting to think that maybe you were the alien and the other guy was a hiker who was terrified of you. 

-Greg


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2004)

gparsons66 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think that maybe you were the alien and the other guy was a hiker who was terrified of you.


That's the funniest post I've read in a long time.  :lol:


----------

